# Chef Bags



## mark l (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello Everyone.

Its my first post here and I was wondering of the chefs here that carry a knife bag/tool kit what do you keep in yours that are a must?

:laser:


----------



## kalach (Aug 18, 2009)

Pretty much the essentials for me are:
*Uniform (plus a spare jacket that lives at work)
*Heavy knife for tough jobs (Furi FX 10" chef)
*The 'main' knife (MAC Pro 275mm chef)
*A Forschner rosewood santoku (unbelievably good for button mushrooms and a few other things)
*A half dozen different Forschner parers
*Pens, biro's, markers, pencils
*Table spoon bent into a S shape to holster tongs on my apron
*And a fine grooved steel + med/fine diamond hone
-
A bunch of stuff that lives in my backpack that is almost never needed - unless I don't bring it; oyster knife, channel knife, small basic tool kit, spare jacket buttons, peeler, notebook for any more complicated recipes I might forget.
That covers pretty much any situation that comes up (and then some).
Hmm I'm curious now to see how much stuff the rest of you cart around with you to work


----------



## mark l (Jan 18, 2010)

First of all I would like to say I have a Koobi Kit for a roll. Its the best roll I have ever had. 

I have a microplane, chefs knife, paring knife, oyster knife, Wine Key (just incase I need a drink). Nutmeg, Saffron, Vanilla Beans, double edged mandoline (hand held) whisks, some wooden spoons, notepad, pens, sharpie. Also some bandaids just incase someone gets careless. 

I also have a back pack that I carry my immersion circulator with if needed.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I keep the knives I use the most as work: 240mm Akifusa gyuto, 240mm Tojiro gyuto, Shun Steel slicer, Wasabi bread knife, 150mm Hattori petty, Forschner Fibrox boning knife and 4 more that I rotate. I also keep my Thermopen and a spare battery, a block knife, a HA Glass hone, a set of Edgemaker Pro's (to maintain house knives), stainless steel measuring spoons, one anti-cut glove, a bottle of ibuprofen & a box of Hemcon Kytostat bandages. Plus, I keep a half dozen cheap Messermeister paring knives of different types in the bottom of my kit.


----------



## discgolfjoe (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow, where do you guys keep all that stuff? All I keep in my roll is a 10" Chef, 8" Santoku, 6" Semiflex Boning, 10" Bread knives (all forschner with fibrox handles.) a 12" pair of tongs, some burn gel and bandaids, a couple pens, a sharpie, vegetable peeler, and a pouch full of rubber bands.


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

WHen I worked at the casino, I kept these items in my bag:

*Knives = "8 & 10" French knives, 14" & 8" slicers, boning knife, cemitar, paring knife, steel, all with knife guards
*Pocket notebook, Sharpies, pens
*Dough cutter (can't live without it)
*Pizza cutter (I often worked the pizza station)
*Thermometers (digital & dial)
*Zester, vegetable peelers (2 types)

After my shift, my badge went inside my bag so I wouldn't forget it.

Where I now work, I'm limited by security concerns, since I work in a residential facility that contracts with the state dept. of corrections. I keep my personal tools in a locked tool box in my office. 

Fortunetely, I have more liberty than a normal prison or jail where you're not allowed to take personal knives and tool into work. 

Thankfully, I took a $35 Forschner French knife to the new job instead of a more expensive set. Two weeks ago I caught one of the residents cutting meat on a sheet pan with it! Plus, the knife now has an unexplained ding in the blade. I now only let the residents use house knives (the white handled variety).

Steven


----------



## jordanm (Mar 25, 2008)

I have at work,

Knives:
Un-branded german Santoku, Shun Santoku, Masamoto VG 240mm Gyuto,
Wusthof - 10" chefs, 10" super slicer, 8" fillet, 6" boning, 4" parer, 2 3/4" birds beak and a few victorinox parers

Misc:
Fish slice, thermometer, spatula, peeler, microplane, zester, channelknife, sharpie/biro's, notebooks, dough scraper and Steel 

Thats it I think

Jordan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

tool kit....or the majic blue bag.....
offsite catering.

duct tape
sharpies
ziplocs....to use as piping bags or store leftovers
3 sets of tongs
hot pads
approx 25 sheets of parchment
blow torch/fuel
matches/extended candle lighter
safety pins
lipstick....it's a chick thing
spatula, rubber and metal
toothpicks
skewers
boning knife....henkel
Global santoku
bird's beak, and pairing knives....both plastic handled.
$20 broken down.....never know when you'll need cash....either late night dinner or sending someone off for another bag of ice or whatever.
corkscrew, sometimes 2.....just the waiter metal ones
A weird Danish dough whisk, 
regular whisk
foil
spoons, tasting spoons & larger soup spoons
spreaders or cheese knives
Salt and Sugar in marked plastic tubs......
Spices and herbs go in prior to each event.
Btl of drinking water
peeler, good one.
microplane
That's what I can remember.


----------



## mwhitehair (Jan 10, 2010)

Globals and MACs aside, my main roll carries;
Shears
Tongs 
MicroPlane
Fish Spat
Mini Offset Spat
Cake Tester 
Lighter
Mini Notepad
Sharpie & Pen

With that I carry a back pack, that holds;
Laptop
Binders/Notebooks
Butchery Roll (Cleavers, Cimeters, Etc.)
Pastry Roll (Balloon Whisk, Rubber Spat., Etc)
Extra Pens/Sharpies
Bandaids
Electric Tape
Bench Scraper
And God Knows what else...


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

some of the essential i keep in my briefcase:

- Hand blender (a definite must because the big robo coupe blender keeps getting broke at work)
-Mandolin
-several peelers (assorted)
-scissors
-string
-pens, paper, recipes etc
-thermometers 
-garlic crusher
-assortment of knives (obviously)
-diamond steel
-fondant rings
-piping bags/nozzles
-pair of tights (a muslin for when making consomme) 
-pizza wheel
-pastry brushes
-corkscrew
-electronic weighing scales, plus spare batteries (another definite must to have)
-can opener
-painkillers (asprin)
-measuring spoons
-spare bandana's (incase i forget my skull cap)

that's about it, and i also keep a spare pair of whites in the car


----------

